# Have I mentioned lately that I <3 riding my MXL?



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

It's a freaking tank and solid as a rock. I don't care that it's "heavy". Every time I throw a leg over, it just makes me happy. 

Currently it's dirty as all get out. There is gunk all over it from this winter. The white bar tape is mostly gray and the white saddle is devolving to gray as well. I don't care. I think it likes being dirty. It makes it feel like it's back at it's Belgian birthplace. 

I think this weekend it's gonna get a thorough cleaning, new Arundel SS cages and maybe some new bar tape. White bar tape.

That is all.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

i would still like a photo of your bike !


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I can't believe I don't have a current pic of my bikes! I'll try and get a few tonight.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

You know, it's funny... As I was opening up this forum tonight, I was thinking of starting a thread to ask whether anyone else feels inspired when riding their Merckx. While I'm riding across the wind-swept fields of Pennsylvania, in my mind I'm cruising across Belgium. But perhaps more importantly, I think of Eddy and all that he accomplished, his level of commitment bordering on obsession, how much he pushed himself while punishing the others. I like the idea of having that name on the down tube. Don't get me wrong. I realize that I'm porky and slow, but I'm trying to change that. And a little Walter Mitty-esque dreaming helps me to push myself just a little bit more. 

I don't need or want a red Corvette. Screw that. If my current car lasts another 180,000 miles, I'll be psyched. But when I had the opportunity to get a red MX Leader as I approached my 40th birthday, I knew that I'd be kicking myself if I didn't take advantage of the opportunity. :thumbsup:


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

innergel said:


> It's a freaking tank and solid as a rock. I don't care that it's "heavy". Every time I throw a leg over, it just makes me happy,


I agree. It's been a long time since I've owned my Corsa Extra (stolen) but I _will_ replace it some day. 

It was a work of art and it made me feel good to have the privilege of riding it. My Tarmac is more efficient, but the satisfaction of owning the Merckx can't be measured.


----------



## Fishbike (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't have a Merckx but I have some cool bikes and when I read stuff like this I am glad that I ride bikes.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

ksanbon said:


> I agree. It's been a long time since I've owned my Corsa Extra (stolen) but I _will_ replace it some day.
> 
> It was a work of art and it made me feel good to have the privilege of riding it. My Tarmac is more efficient, but the satisfaction of owning the Merckx can't be measured.


I want a Corsa Extra in 7-11 livery. 63cm please.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*this difference*

When I ride one of my Merckx's, I feel like I'm Eddy riding in the tour to win some big money. When I ride my Serotta, I feel like I'm a dentist heading to the office to make some big money. I'm not particularly slow, but I'm old (58). Can't do anything about that. I don't feel 58 on the bike though, not any of them, but I notice that those young punks of 40 can blow right past me. I'm working on it....


HigherGround said:


> You know, it's funny... As I was opening up this forum tonight, I was thinking of starting a thread to ask whether anyone else feels inspired when riding their Merckx. While I'm riding across the wind-swept fields of Pennsylvania, in my mind I'm cruising across Belgium. But perhaps more importantly, I think of Eddy and all that he accomplished, his level of commitment bordering on obsession, how much he pushed himself while punishing the others. I like the idea of having that name on the down tube. Don't get me wrong. I realize that I'm porky and slow, but I'm trying to change that. And a little Walter Mitty-esque dreaming helps me to push myself just a little bit more.
> 
> I don't need or want a red Corvette. Screw that. If my current car lasts another 180,000 miles, I'll be psyched. But when I had the opportunity to get a red MX Leader as I approached my 40th birthday, I knew that I'd be kicking myself if I didn't take advantage of the opportunity. :thumbsup:


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

martinrjensen said:


> When I ride one of my Merckx's, I feel like I'm Eddy riding in the tour to win some big money. When I ride my Serotta, I feel like I'm a dentist heading to the office to make some big money.


:lol: Nice! (Of course I don't mean to disparage Serotta - they make fine bikes too, as 7-Eleven team members knew.)


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

ahem, pics:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=211009


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my MXL*

is a joy. she always wants to go. she always wants to go hard. she likes laying into turns.
when I stand on the pedals she says "yeah, yeah, that's it"
when I'm bonking on a long ride she guides me home
and when the road gets bumpy or dirty or both she giggles


----------

